# Would you buy a boat from eBay??



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi everybody, 

I was checking out a boat on eBay, its a 1978 Pearson 30. I was wondering what people thought. No particularly about the boat itself, but buying a boat from eBay in the first place. Ideas are welcomed. Heres a link to the boat on eBay. 

cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230232597369

-Eric 

P.S. I dont have enough posts to post a link so if you will have to copy and paste, sorry!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*One word..*

NO.... and... !!!!

There is most likely a reason they are having to sell it on ebay...!! Unless the seller allows you a full inspection, survey and sea trial. No! If he allows this then your safe...


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's the link:
eBay Motors: 1978 Pearson 30 Yacht Sailboat (item 230232597369 end time Mar-20-08 13:05:07 PDT)

To answer your question, I would only if I could look at the boat myself first. Not easy to do of course. A fellow at my marina has sold a number of boats on ebay for other people. He sort of does it as a sideline when he has the opportunity. He goes out of his way to point out issues, too. As far as I know, he has sold everything he has listed although not always the first time.

I think more people are using ebay and craig's list because they just want to get out from under a boat for whatever reason. It could be health issues, or they could just need the money. The used boat market is such now that they don't want to take the time to advertise, show the boat, dicker over price, etc. they just want to be done with it.

This boat looks pretty good. If you're interested, get a copy of that survey.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you can get the boat subject to survey and sea trial, I don't see a problem with it... if they require you to buy it as is... then I would not recommend it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just be careful, two of my boats sold on ebay and the buyers were quite happy. there are some decent deals but as i said, be careful.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

What is the difference tween a brokered boat, ebay, news paper etc? not much, just make it subject to you inspecting, survey and sea trial as one should with any boat!

Marty


----------



## GrittySchu (Mar 8, 2007)

You're going to get a bunch of nay sayers, but I've purchased a boat off ebay (also my current SUV). Several things to keep in mind: Get a phone number and talk to the guy. Don't do it all through email. Go see the boat if you can. Make sure he agrees the sale is dependent on a survey or your own personal inspection (you can search for the cost benefits to getting a survey on a cheap boat vs. taking your chances). If you do agree to extra terms not listed on the auction get him to email them to you through ebay.

My own experience: the boat wasn't worth a survey so I performed my own inspection. The seller agreed if I didn't want it for any reason I could back out of the transaction for $100 plus relisting fees, if I found a major flaw not disclosed he would cacncel the whole thing for no money.
Everything turned out OK. I still have the boat with no major problems 2 years later.

Also, make sure you read the ebay motors purchase protection program.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*It doesn't...*

It really doesn't sound like this guy will be too amenable to a survey..

*From eBay:*
_*"The balance must be paid within 15 days of the auction close by cash or certified check drawn on a U.S. bank"

*_I would email the owner and ask if he's willing to allow a survey and sea trial..?? It will be tough to line up a survey this time of year in 15 days...


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

That balance with so many days is standard on ebay and other auction sites. If your willing to pony up the cash for the extra dockage and put down enough money to show your for real, most people will let you take a bit longer to inspect or survey the purchase.

As some one who has bought and sold boats on ebay, I put that same line on my ads. If you don't people can send you the deposit then wait weeks or months to come up with the money. I wouldn't continue storing your boat, I'm not offering financing or lay-a-way, and I want the money, either for my bank account or my new purchase.

The add seems resonable and if your interested then send him your phone number and ask to speak with him. It is buyer beware, but if you've ever bought a used car out of the classifieds then it mostly the same process.
Kick the tires and look over the title before giving over the cash.


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, let's see. The seller is going into his 8th year on eBay with 100% on over 460 transactions. Naturally, it'd be great to inspect the boat. Use an eBay 3rd party brokerage for the money transaction so you can approve the boat before the money changes hands. Looks like an up-and-up situation. 2 grand for a P30. Go for it.


----------



## Gramp34 (Oct 5, 2006)

I've bought two boats on eBay, and have been happy with both.

#1 was a guy who was moving to a new state and couldn't take the boat. He had advertised the boat locally with no success. He was running out of time so resorted to eBay to get rid of it. I didn't meet his reserve on the auction, but as the only serious bidder he was willing to work out a deal with me before he needed to pay winter storage.

#2 was a boat abandoned in a marina by its owner. The marina gained title and just wanted to get rid of it so they put it on eBay. (It's a project boat, but that's what I was looking for.)

In both cases I personally inspected the boats. I would _never, *ever*_ consider bidding without doing so. If you're not familiar with the problems of older boats, bring a friend who's knowledgeable or hire a surveyor. Whatever you can't verify as good should be assumed to be bad, and your maximum bid set accordingly.

Surprisingly, on boat #2 of the several people who bid, I was the only one who actually looked at it.

Maybe the seller would allow sale subject to later survey and sea trial, but it looks like he's staring at an April 15th deadline for his summer slip bill. This boat's showing pretty good interest already. Given the number of boats I've seen relisted for non-paying bidders, if I decided I needed to get rid of this boat now, the last thing I'd do is allow some tire kicker the option to back out when he changes his mind about the boat.

Good luck,

Tim


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

"the core is nice and dry over 98% of the deck"
How much would it cost to repair 2% of delaminated deck? Factor that into what you'll pay for the boat and you have your answer.
That is, if everything else is true, and there really aren't a bunch of other things needed, i.e. new rigging.


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

You ask whether I would buy a 'boat' from ebay. Well a boat probably not, but something up to about 20" if the price is really cheap, and it's located near me - maybe. But then again for me that would be the same for most anything on ebay.
Would you buy a car without a test drive?


----------



## Lseekr (Mar 12, 2012)

I tried buying a boat on ebay a couple years ago and couldn't figure it out until I bought some ebook on how to buy rvs on ebay. It was really good, but before I could buy it I lost my job. I can't find it on my computer, but i did a search and it looks like its online at How to Buy and Sell RV, eBay. Its the same cover and the same content, but not all the chapters are on it yet. Supposedly they are just now adding them and to check back. I just went back and a new chapter was up so i guess it going to be free.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Lseekr - the original post is almost 4 years old... I believe that if the guy wanted to buy a boat off of eBay, he has probably figured it out by now...

Also, FWIW - I have bought and sold 3 motorcycles, and my current car on eBay.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

I know a guy that bought a boat off e-bay...he's pretty happy with it...


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

eherlihy said:


> Lseekr - the original post is almost 4 years old....


That's no problem if you just signed up to boost someone's google placement by spamming links in every web forum and blog you can find.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

-OvO- said:


> That's no problem if you just signed up to boost someone's google placement by spamming links in every web forum and blog you can find.


Yeah, very first post revives a 4-year-old thread to tout an online book. Some slight possibility that this is not spam, but I'd say only VERY slight.


----------



## Sailingking22 (Feb 17, 2012)

Do it!! I just bought the Hunter 30 off eBay a few weeks back down in Saint Pete. I paid the $500 deposit and drove down with a rental car. The boat looked as described so I paid him the rest and he handed me the title. Great deal. He did eBay as his house foreclosed and bank said --- get it out or we'll get it out. I sailed and motored her back to Pensacola, FL. Of course, I was prepared and encountered many issues but an awesome experience. Made it 511 miles .... lots of zig zagging as I followed the coast and made it fun. The downside: the price was great but the boat is old and not maintained. I get the feeling the first owner of 28 years did everything and the second guy of 2 years kind of ran this boat to the ground. To get her back to 100% I need a new Jib sail, some fresh side paint, sand the prop, some engine work, and plenty of wood work. But if you have the time and the passion I'd do it for sure.


----------



## kookievat2007 (Apr 25, 2012)

eric2802000 said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> i was checking out a boat on ebay, its a 1978 pearson 30. I was wondering what people thought. No particularly about the boat itself, but buying a boat from ebay in the first place. Ideas are welcomed. Heres a link to the boat on ebay.
> 
> ...


i did in 2007 mariner 32 out bid 26 . I would not bid with out being able to look over before i gave ck. If not what adv. Could back out of deal PS LOVE THE BOAT


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

I know this is an old thread but I got a steal on ebay about a year ago. Paid $1,500 for a Starwind 223 with a motor and trailer down in FL. The boat was turn key, put the mast and sails up and went sailing. It even came with a roller furling jib. The guy had replaced a lot of woodwork and had just gel coated the entire boat. I usually only hear of deals like that but I guess we all get lucky every once in awhile. It was a boat for my sister and her family as I already have a boat. They are still enjoying it.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

We found our boat on there. I made an offer on the auction site but the offer was below the reserve price. The auction ended without the boat being sold. I wanted that boat so I contacted the seller and we agreed to a price outside of the auction site. I traveled, I inspected, I paid. We happy with boat. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it. Something as expensive as a boat and as ambiguous as "not as described" keeps me from paying anything before I inspect.


----------



## windnutlarry (May 9, 2012)

Depends. I bought my 1983 Sovereign 17 on Ebay as a charity donation. Paid $580+$200 fees and brought it home. Biggest problem was all the sticky little maple tree cooties that finally had to be removed with acetone. That, and the 150 gal of rainwater sloshing around the cabin. I sanded and repainted the bottom with Aquakote, cleaned up the exterior teak, and have a great trailer sailer. The pucker factor is pretty high when you get that winning bid, but I have no regrets.


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Did anybody see the Kelly Peterson 44 that was just listed on the east coast? I contacted the seller and he agreed to a survey if I could get it done before the auction ended. Too bad I am on the west coast or I might have pursued it. I've bought several boats and large ticket items off of Craig's list with no problems, and a car from ebay. Do your research and see what happens.

Good luck, Bill


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes I bought a boat on E-Bay. However my purchace was a charity auction site (Rawhide Sales) I was able to inspect the boat but no seatrial. So far I am happy. PS they have a smaller pearson and a paceship this week. Like anything look at all the details and go with your heart. but listen to your brain. Richard


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

> Yes I bought a boat on E-Bay. However my purchace was a charity auction site (Rawhide Sales) I was able to inspect the boat but no seatrial. So far I am happy. PS they have a smaller pearson and a paceship this week. Like anything look at all the details and go with your heart. but listen to your brain. Richard


 Well here I go again. I have bid on 2 more boats on E-Bay. Will find out Monday if my 1 boat will grow into a fleet of 3. Richard


----------



## pilotman (Jul 17, 2012)

Zombie thread, but I'll add my input. I sold my last boat (18' ski boat) on eBay. 
I welcomed buyers to look at it in person. Only one did, he didn't win.
I required a $200 deposit within several days of the end of the auction. If you didn't come to get it, non refundable. If you came to get it, and didn't like what you saw/thought I misrepresented, the deposit was refundable.
Payment due in full at the time of pickup.
I figured that this would make folks comfortable enough that if they won it, they could paypal me a small deposit, and if it wasn't what they were expecting they could walk away and even get their deposit back by dispute with paypal.

I feel this worked out well for both me and my buyer. If your potential seller doesn't offer similar safeguards (wants full or substantial payment at time of auction, doesn't invite people to look at it, etc) I would run.


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

Our boat was listed with eBay, yacht world and one other. Different prices all. Ended up with eBay and won. It was half of the yacht world price. Only considered the boat after seeing it. 3 hour drive, Bought w/o survey. But, she passed the deck stomp test, the hands on smooth enough hull test, the new-never-used-sails-in-bags test, the motor looks good from here test, the dry as a bone bilge test, shiny keel bolt test, wiring is neat and tidy test, wow look at that fancy feathering reversible prop test, the cabin looks like it it had slip covers on it for 30 years test( it actually did), 5 yes count'em 5 anchor test....So we bought her. And with all that, we've been working on checking off the other list. The list of items needing fixing/refinnishing/upgrading. Next up, kiwi grip, new plexiglas/ lexan portlights, new forward hatch light, masthead anchor light.


----------



## Mjfossler (Jun 2, 2012)

Sure, in fact I did. I sailed it twice and had it surveyed.


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes within the past hour I bought a Paceship P23 as a little sister to my Paceship PY26. At $461 dollars for the boat I didn't pay for a survey but spent 2 hours going over her deck to keel. I plan to use this boat with a charity that gives kids with Autism the chance to sail. Now that things are starting to turn arround for me its time for me to pay back. Richard


----------



## ahab211 (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought a 24 C&C on ebay and still have it 6 years later! I viewed it before hand and talked to the owner. I was hesitant because it was ill equipped and needed superficial finishing! He told me the low bid price was higher then it was and found myself buying a boat I thought Wouldn't sell. After putting time and money into it I had a sail able boat and was offered $5,000 for it(should have taken it). Didn't think there was conditional sale offers on eBay at. The time. Now zi use it as a secondary boat to my powerboat. As they say buyer beware!


----------

